# Favourite Legend of Zelda game



## jing90 (Jan 29, 2012)

So what's your favourite LoZ game? I mean witch has a special place in your heart?
My vote goes to *Minish Cap*


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 29, 2012)

Wind Waker, seriously, playing that game gives me chills when I think about how epic it is


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2012)

I have no favorite LoZ game. In fact I find the LoZ franchise to be very boring and rote.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 29, 2012)

emigre said:


> I have no favorite LoZ game. In fact I find the LoZ franchise to be very boring and rote.


Here added an answer just for you


----------



## emigre (Jan 29, 2012)

Cheers, Bro. It's much appreciated.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 29, 2012)

Ocarina of time 3D


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 29, 2012)

Ocarina of Time.

I've enjoyed every LoZ game, but I don't think i've ever enjoyed any as much as I did Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask.
I still remember playing OOT at launch when I was just a kid. Good times.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 29, 2012)

majora's mask a very nice zelda game with the perfect time limit with some catchs but still being able to play has 3 differnet people of links is cool and also mask wearing is cool.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 29, 2012)

Usually, the first game you played is your favourite... my first zelda was Link's Awakening, but my favourite is the second one that I played: Oracle Of Ages.
Everytime I hear Nayru's song, lots of good memories comes to mind 

If it wasn't for that... I will go with A Link To The Past. For me, that's the best Zelda, but not my favourite.


----------



## Majorami (Jan 29, 2012)

Majora's Mask's Mask sidequest kind of tricked me into thinking it was a longer game. The side quests were great, but I wanted more dungeons too. I also do not know how to feeel about Fierce Diety, Its like Mario 3D Land with a Stone Tanooki, its cheating. No 3-stage boss should be taken out in half a minute.

Still one of the best and most sophisticated Zelda's we'll ever see.

However I don't know if I can pick my favorite. They're all my favorites.

And how fucking awesome was it that they made Zelda an actual character in the Spirit Tracks with a personality and always stuck by Link? I never really liked Zelda in the past because she appeared so little. She was either always captured/hiding, or turned to stone. Wind Waker being an acception, but once Terra becomes Zelda, she defaults into no-personality mode. So Zelda's character in Spirit Tracks is a critical factor to why I loved Spirit Tracks so much. All the companionship of Navi with all the moe-ness of terrible anime.

Can't comment on Skyward's Zelda though she does appear to be very charming, atleast in the begginning in the game. I bet she gets kidnapped and goes into silent mode.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 29, 2012)

Majora's Mask/Ocarina of Time are my all-time favorites (I classify them both as one game, as they're about as direct as a direct sequel/prequel can get), but Twilight Princess is pretty close as well.


----------



## gameandmatch (Jan 29, 2012)

Out all the ones that I played/finished, I'll say OoT.


----------



## Mr. Prince (Jan 29, 2012)

I voted for wind waker, but the first zelda game I played was the minish cap (I loved it!), but wind waker was different compared to the others, maybe because of it's artwork?  

I also liked the role of Zelda and how she changed from a ruthless ( ) pirate captian to a gentle and pretty princess........ what am I saying?


----------



## EyeZ (Jan 29, 2012)

Ocarina of Time gets my vote


----------



## Supreme Dirt (Jan 29, 2012)

Adventure of Link.

*hipster glasses*


----------



## pubert09 (Jan 29, 2012)

A Link to the Past!
I have played that game many a time!


----------



## DS1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Okami.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 29, 2012)

How can I pick one?!

Majora's Mask/Oracle/Link's Awakening/ALttP/Wind Waker/Twilight Princess/Minish Cap..

One of them.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 29, 2012)

I voted for OoT because it's the one I have most memories from and the one I enjoyed the most. But there isn't one Zelda game.... Oh wait there is... Majora's mask was horrible for me, the time limit removed a lot of the feeling of being free and explore, always under pressure because of the time limit.

People have complained a lot on the sailing in wind waker, but I loved it along everything else in the game.


----------



## AceWarhead (Jan 29, 2012)

The Oracle games. I love the connectivity thingy. And the secret store on the GBA.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jan 29, 2012)

I voted Wind Waker. I just think that game is a masterpiece. It has an ability to keep you playing, and remember what you played. Top quality game


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 29, 2012)

The original LoZ is kinda special to me, being the only game in which you got plunged into a world with absolutely no idea what to do (at least the first time) that actually made me want to discover.
I usually stop playing games that do that very quickly, but the first Zelda game just made me want to try things out.


----------



## Hydreigon (Jan 29, 2012)

Wind Waker for me.


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 29, 2012)

I voted Majora's Mask, mostly because of the heavy emphasis but on the bow (my favorite item).


----------



## tbgtbg (Jan 29, 2012)

I still like the original best. No damn hand holding, annoying helpers, long boring conversations with stupid townsfolk, just an elf boy with some really cool toys trying to save a princess from a pig.

The best part is how non-linear it is. Sure you might need the treasure from a previous level to complete some of the later ones, but you can still go around and try things any time you like, more or less.

I'm not saying it's the best, I'm not saying later ones don't do some things better, I'm saying it's my favorite, and probably always will be. The game was amazing in 1987, and I sill love playing it to this day.


----------



## redfalcon (Jan 29, 2012)

Ocarina of Time. Although it was the second one I played (Links Awakening being the first), the gameplay and graphics (for that time) just blew me away when I played it.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 29, 2012)

why no love for Four Swords and ds games?
also didn't expect so many votes for Wind Waker (it's my second favourite so it's a good thing)


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jan 29, 2012)

Wind Waker for me as well. The preorder edition is one of the few GameCube games I saved.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jan 29, 2012)

ALTTP is my favorite LOZ game but the others are really good as well


----------



## syko5150 (Jan 29, 2012)

The original The Legend of Zelda will always be my favorite. It's the only game that I can come back to time and time again and never get bored of.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 30, 2012)

No love for the DS versions?  They were my first Zelda games I've played, found them pretty decent.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 30, 2012)

Wind Waker


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Jan 30, 2012)

Orcarina of Time, only because of nostalgia.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oot and Majora's Mask. Simply loved them.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh man, it's so hard to decide. Even now with the Skyward Sword honeymoon period over, I'm tempted to vote Skyward Sword for just for the story alone. Sure, gameplay lacked a little in terms of diversity of areas, a bland overworld for the sky, and unnecessary motion controls for skydiving and such, but it was all in all a masterful and incredible experience. Either that, or Wind Waker. Absolutely charming game. I voted Skyward Sword, though Wind Waker is _very_ close.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 30, 2012)

heartgold said:


> No love for the DS versions?  They were my first Zelda games I've played, found them pretty decent.



lol that's probably why you enjoyed them.
Compared to every other Zelda game, they're terrible.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oracle of Ages/Seasons

2 completely different adventures released at the same time, could input your game completed password into the other game after you completed one to get the true final boss


----------



## redfalcon (Jan 30, 2012)

heartgold said:


> No love for the DS versions?  They were my first Zelda games I've played, found them pretty decent.



They weren't that bad (I only played PH), but favourite/best? Nope.


----------



## frogboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Undoubtedly Skyward Sword, with Wind Waker being a close second.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 30, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> > No love for the DS versions?  They were my first Zelda games I've played, found them pretty decent.
> ...




they are not terrible  but they are the weakest games


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 30, 2012)

This is my favourite!


----------



## mechagouki (Jan 30, 2012)

I have completed all except AoL, Ages, Spirit Tracks and Skyward Sword; Link to the Past was the first one I completed and I still love it. The gb/gbc games are excellent considering the hardware limitations. Ocarina, well I still play that frequently, and I've started the Master Quest on my gamecube, not much time though. The last one that I found a challenge was Minish Cap, which actually has osme very cool features. Windwaker, Twilight Princess and Phantom Hourglass were all way, way too easy, Twilight Princess in particular felt like I was playing on practice mode or something. I just got Skyward Sword, and I have high hopes, we'll see.

My favourite though; Majora's Mask, difficulty was pitched high, but not frustratingly so, so much cool stuff to do, many cool items to use, and the 3- day loop was such a cool concept it still amazes me the design team came up with it and implemented it.

EDIT: just voted and Windwaker is winning! That game was so easy, the bosses were a joke; when I beat Ganon I thought something else was going to happen, dissapointing.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 30, 2012)

Zelda Link to the past is the best... I am kind of digging Zelda SS though. Seems a tad bit on the easy side but still fun so far.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2012)

heartgold said:


> No love for the DS versions?  They were my first Zelda games I've played, found them pretty decent.



DS games are shit. Annoying controls and some of the design choices are just absolutely horse shit. Compared to the other portable Zelda games, they're a complete mockery.

I voted Twilight Princess.


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 1, 2012)

Tough choices. I just wanna hug all the zelda games and put cute little bow-ties on them...i promised myself i wouldnt cry LOL

I had to go with Minish Cap- I really liked the story and graphic style of it


----------



## choconado (Feb 3, 2012)

I for one, didn't go with the first Zelda game I played (that would be the original, for the record.  Even had the gold-plated first edition cartridge).  No, my favorite thinking back had to be Link's Awakening.  I've spent far too high of a percentage of my life on that goddamn original Game boy.  Once I got a flashcart for my DS and a Gameboy Emu, I finally let it rest.  That was like, four years ago.  Seriously.  The thing was also literally held together with ducttape, but it still worked.  And LA was the game I probably played the most out of.  It's the only game I've ever owned that I beat so many times that I started glitching out the game in as many ways as I could think of just for something to do.  It's a great game, and worth anyone's time.
As far as the DS games go, PH grew on me after a while.  but Spirit Tracks is the only "top down" zelda I've not beaten.  Because I stopped half-way through.  Because I got to that side-quest with the train about carrying passengers where they pulled all those draconian rules out on me, and I was all "yeah, I'm not going to do that.  I wanted to play a zelda game here".  Maybe I'll try it again some time soon, but I doubt I'd have fun trying to remember what all the signs mean while at the same time fighting all the enemies AND dodging the phantom trains that like to spawn right in goddamn front of me.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 3, 2012)

XD played every zelda game out, including the CD-I ones


----------



## choconado (Feb 3, 2012)

but which is your favorite is the important part.

I mean I've played all but the last two games.  I just haven't beaten any of the non-"top down" perspective ones.  Usually because I didn't own the systems the others were on and was playing the game at a friend's house.


----------



## Terenigma (Feb 3, 2012)

I was struggling between majoras mask , ocarina and link to the past, SO, i closed my eyes and spun around 3 times and....

...opened my eyes to see which option was majoras mask was because i thought it was the most fun of all the zelda games!


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 3, 2012)

lol spirit tracks got no votes, not suprised the whole train stuff was stupid and repetitive.


----------



## vpd (Feb 3, 2012)

Ocarina of Time, one of my all time favourite games as well as the best Zelda imo,
Wind Waker does come in a close second tho.


----------



## matt1freek (Feb 3, 2012)

Personally I grew up with the Original LOZ  me and my mom used to play it all the time, we were blown away when we found out *spoiler* theres is another game after you beat the game (gasp). It was one of those games that I can still recall the majority of the secrets and tricks. Only Mega Man 2-3, Super Mario 3 and Dragon Warrior got as much play time as the classic original.
Anyway I rented the Zelda II and absolutely loathed it. Have not played it again since it came out.
A link to the past was my favorite zelda game ever, perhaps i view the 90's thru rose tinted lenses so my opinion may not be just but i played this game sooo many times. It certainly doesnt hurt that the Snes was the greatest console of all time.
Never got a 64 so i played Ocarina and Majora much later via emulator. They were ok... good for what they were but nothing beats a top down zelda IMO
Loved Minish cap and the rest of the gb/gbc series.
It wasnt til Wind Waker that i was sold on 3D zelda games, the world just seemed so much more epic and grand than the 64 games IMO.
The DS games kinda got on my nerves, I think it may have been the timed dungeons. All good up to that point.
The Wii Games were great as well, I enjoyed TP's art style over SS, but SS's controls over TP's... pretty even i guess.


----------



## elisherer (Feb 4, 2012)

I enjoyed every second of Ocarina of Time for the Wii


----------



## choconado (Feb 5, 2012)

you know, in my opinion it isn't really the difference in format that makes Adventure of Link so bad, as much as it's that they really didn't succeed at what they were trying to do.  I for one admire that they decided to go a completely different direction for the sequel to what is arguably the greatest game the NES had.   And it's funny that noone ever mentions the clone to that game that actually attempted to improve on some of the faults, "Battle For Olympus"  (play it, it's TOTALLY an AoL clone, set in Greek Mythological times).  And in some ways it did improve the faults of the game:  A better working navigation system, discarding the "get lost on the overworld" issues;  A little bit better spelled out game path (okay, they didn't do great improving on that one), and enemies with a real strategy to them besides "run at them and hope you don't die".  At least, that's the way the original game plays out for me.

Fun Fact:  The cartridge for Olympus I had gotten was used from a rental place.  It had a bug in it somehow where if you input a password to play--any password, it didn't matter--the lifebar wouldn't decrease past the minimum to stay alive.  Oddly enough a different rental place's copy of "Superman" for the NES had the same bug sans password.  Of course with that game, if your life bar got low enough you'd be stuck as Clark Kent until you got an upgrade, so there were spots you could get stuck in.


----------

